# Improving Your Punching



## Phil Elmore (Dec 19, 2002)

Immortal USA makes a neat little canvas bag I picked up recently to use for punching.

The review is here.


----------



## Tony Starks (Dec 21, 2002)

interesting i think im gunna give it a try, o btw, u wrote a good review

                                  -T.S.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 21, 2002)

Obligatory legal disclaimer:

Please be sure to consult your physician before trying any new physical training technique or regimen.


----------

